

The Slash Factor: The Secret Sauce To A Hackathon That Rocks - AndrewRH
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/the-slash-factor-the-secret-sauce-to-a-hackathon-that-rocks/

======
ccrossfield
No mention of the actual organizers? Geeklist didn't organize this The
Collective did.

~~~
AndrewRH
Thanks for pointing that out. It's been updated to recognize The Collective.

